# 05 Altima: Vibration at 35-50 mph



## burnorfadeaway (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi, I have nissan altima 2005, 3.5 SL, 44K miles. I have been observing that my steering wheel and gas pedal vibrates when I gradually accelerates between speed of 35 to 50 mph. I have done wheel alignment and balancing but still this problem persist. Any pointers in this regard will really be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds like the torgue converter is going. If when you let off the gas and it stops vibrating then that would be the culprite. I've seen it only on the Quests but not to say it wouldn't happen on an Altima.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

i had a pathfinder that did the same exact thing..it was the front struts and strut bearings..id look into that b4 you start ripping your tranny apart for a "maybe" its the torque converter..and with 44k on it i wouldnt think its bad unless you abuse it..my 03 with 127k has a 5spd..on an ORIGINAL clutch..if its one thing nissan dsnt skimp out on its the power train from my experience


----------

